# Going water, need help!



## Frizz (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I am about to get my first water cooling solution, one of the all in ones by RASA nothing too complex or expensive yet as I want to see how I go first. I was planning to get the H100 but because of it's price tag I may as well go with a truely dedicated water cooling solution.

Link to the kit:
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=16536

I am a bit lost with tubing, I definitely want to replace the clear tubing it comes with but I am not sure what size is correct I have these two to choose from so far.

1/2 ID
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_853&products_id=13665

3/8 ID
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_853&products_id=13666

Also which coolant should I get? Do they all have color? =.=

Link to coolants
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=207_160_301


EDIT: Also should I invest an extra 10 dollars to get the triple rad? Would it provide much of a difference? I am definitely only planning to watercool my CPU only as I change my GPU's quite often.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 10, 2011)

Why do you want to replace the tubing? Not all coolants have coloring. Just so happens in that shop they're all colored. Just get the one that fits your system's coloring scheme.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2011)

1/2" is REALLY thick, and it can very easy look clumsy, i've had it and its not the easiest to work with, especially not in tighter areas.

i use 3/8" only now, its got a good size, not too big, but not too small either, well thats what she said anyways

just think about it, 1/2" tubing is 19-20mm outer diameter, take a ruler and check, then you will know how fat that snake is 

i see you got a black thing going with your build right? or black'ish, then choose some black tubing, looks very good imho, or white, also looks stunning

for coolants, yeah colors look good the first month or 2, then it gets boring, and all you really want is the system to cool good and not being needed to change water often, så stick with clear water.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 10, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Why do you want to replace the tubing? Not all coolants have coloring. Just so happens in that shop they're all colored. Just get the one that fits your system's coloring scheme.



Hmm I want to replace the tubing to the black ones I've linked, I am assuming the tubing isn't transparent but I am kind of worried that the colour of the dye will be visible . 



(FIH) The Don said:


> 1/2" is REALLY thick, and it can very easy look clumsy, i've had it and its not the easiest to work with, especially not in tighter areas.
> 
> i use 3/8" only now, its got a good size, not too big, but not too small either, well thats what she said anyways
> 
> ...



I guess I will get the 3/8's for the black tubing then.  




Here's an update on my coolant choices I remember a good modding shop here in Aus. Here is the link to the choices, are the non-conductive ones worth it?

http://www.gammods.com.au/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_90_124


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2011)

the top one should do the trick, 1L should be fine, but i always get one extra, just incase you need more lol

though the best is to get some regular distilled water, can be had in supermarkets and such, its cheap, and function just aswell imo

please dont go with tygon

i got the clear one in my system, wnad what a POS , honestly, i have never had worse, but this is the clear

min is dull, its not clear anymore, and kinks way too easy, its extremely soft

get some primochill, xspc or similar

http://www.gammods.com.au/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_3_261&products_id=2007

and remember the right fittings for 3/8" 
http://www.gammods.com.au/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_91_220_221

compression fittings looks good, works fine.
and i must recommend that you get some either 45degree og 90degree fittings


----------



## Frizz (Dec 10, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the top one should do the trick, 1L should be fine, but i always get one extra, just incase you need more lol
> 
> though the best is to get some regular distilled water, can be had in supermarkets and such, its cheap, and function just aswell imo
> 
> ...



How about primoflex? I found 7/16's which are the same size as the ones that come with the XSPC Rasa kit 

http://www.gammods.com.au/store/index.php?main_page=shopping_cart

Also I'll probably just pick up distilled water as coolant from my local supermarket like don suggested it'd work out much cheaper definitely because of shipping costs.


----------



## Dia01 (Dec 10, 2011)

random said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am about to get my first water cooling solution, one of the all in ones by RASA nothing too complex or expensive yet as I want to see how I go first. I was planning to get the H100 but because of it's price tag I may as well go with a truely dedicated water cooling solution.
> 
> ...




Just use distilled water and pick up a stick of silver and drop into resevior at Gammods is my advice.  The resevoir you linked has a blue LED which will pretty things up if that's what you intend to do.  Your choice whether to use 1/2" or 3/8" really.

Link - http://www.gammods.com.au/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3163


----------



## Frizz (Dec 10, 2011)

What can I use for an additive for distilled water? Would anti-algae stuff be sufficient as I don't have access to silver as it's out of stock and I have no idea where to get PT nuke locally lol.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 10, 2011)

is the loop in the sun? If not there is no real need for an additive. I just use straight distilled water. Never had anything funky growing in my loops.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 10, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> just use straight distilled water.



I agree. Distilled works BEST! Also, don't replace the tubing that comes with it as it's pretty good. Also, don't worry about getting an additive for distilled, can run without just would have to flush more often (every 3 months vs. every 9-12)

EDIT:

Regarding your choice of the dbl vs triple, just more volume and with proper fans allows a little bit lower load temps or less noise.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 10, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> is the loop in the sun? If not there is no real need for an additive. I just use straight distilled water. Never had anything funky growing in my loops.



Thank god no, that sounds like far greater advice compared to what that I've gotten from google. Too many varying results from posters and tonnes of myths to top it off. 



JrRacinFan said:


> I agree. Distilled works BEST! Also, don't replace the tubing that comes with it as it's pretty good. Also, don't worry about getting an additive for distilled, can run without just would have to flush more often (every 3 months vs. every 9-12)



Already ordered 2M of sexy black tubing.  What happens if I don't flush it for a year from 3 months? What are the chances of corrosion and algae growing? Not that I will leave it that long just curious .


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 10, 2011)

Chances aren't high at all, I suggest doing the flush just to make sure. What size in black? Did you see my edit about the triple rad?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 10, 2011)

My last loop ran for over a year with me only cleaning the dust from the rads, no gunk was found. My current loop has been going for 3+ months and with the clear block top on the res, I don't see anything odd here either


----------



## Frizz (Dec 10, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Chances aren't high at all, I suggest doing the flush just to make sure. What size in black? Did you see my edit about the triple rad?



Would mounting the rad on the back of my case give the best results for temps? For push and pull config. I'll be using CM Excaliburs for fans and maybe couple it with the ones the RASA come with. Did I make the right choice for my CPU only loop to go with the double rad for now instead of the triple? Not gonna be WCing anything esle anytime soon.

I ordered 2M of these: http://www.gammods.com.au/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_3_263&products_id=2013

The size is 7/16 to match the ones the RASA come with.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 10, 2011)

Double rad is fine, push/pull is better by 3-5 degrees over just push, and any tubing will work as long as the clamps are tight enough to make it not leak


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh ok good stuff, yeah an external gives best temps but has to use quite a bit of tubing to get there. Another thought with the rad, you don't need the greatest fans with the one that comes with the kit as its low fin/inch, yate loon mediums(pretty sure the kit comes with low speeds) would work well but I say go with some Kaze Juni's or Gentle typhoons if you're feeling pricey. 

EDIT:

In the end what im saying is that you don't need push/pull on the kit radiator.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 10, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Double rad is fine, push/pull is better by 3-5 degrees over just push, and any tubing will work as long as the clamps are tight enough to make it not leak





JrRacinFan said:


> Oh ok good stuff, yeah an external gives best temps but has to use quite a bit of tubing to get there. Another thought with the rad, you don't need the greatest fans with the one that comes with the kit as its low fin/inch, yate loon mediums(pretty sure the kit comes with low speeds) would work well but I say go with some Kaze Juni's or Gentle typhoons if you're feeling pricey.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> In the end what im saying is that you don't need push/pull on the kit radiator.



Awesome, very helpful info guys cheers.  I've already got 2 of those excalibur fans anyway so I'll stick with them for now then. Can't wait to try all this out!


----------



## Dia01 (Dec 11, 2011)

random said:


> Awesome, very helpful info guys cheers.  I've already got 2 of those excalibur fans anyway so I'll stick with them for now then. Can't wait to try all this out!



Keep us posted.  Just take your time in planning it and setting it up as it will be worth it.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 12, 2011)

Dia01 said:


> Keep us posted.  Just take your time in planning it and setting it up as it will be worth it.



Order has been marked shipped! Probably arrive either tomorrow or the day after. I'll update you guys once I have my leak test setup and running.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 13, 2011)

Bumping today to let you guys know that it arrived!! As of now I have no idea where to start lol. It came with black fan grills which I'm stoked about I didn't anticipate the radiator to be so huge for the rs model, so I'll definitely be mounting on the back but worried my display port connection will stop my radiator from being mounted properly.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2011)

mount it inside in the top of the case


----------



## Frizz (Dec 13, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> mount it inside in the top of the case



Hmm that will definitely work but won't be able to do push pull , have you tried it? what were the temps like compared to having it outside.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2011)

have you tried mounting it inside, the put one set of fans underneath it, the other set of fans under the top grill.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 13, 2011)

Leak testing right now, my tubing could use some work but i'll leave it as it is until my OCD starts kicking in 







My bed in result.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats! Now looking back at it, was it really all that tough?


----------



## Frizz (Dec 13, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Congrats! Now looking back at it, was it really all that tough?



It was alot simpler than I thought! The most intense moment was filling my resevoir with the coolant  and following that is just cutting my tubes to length which didn't turn out too straight since I am crap at arts and crafts, I am using clamps also. All is good so far, my pump is fortunately really quiet, might only leave it for a good 2-3 hours before I consider it safe. 

I think I spent the most time trying to figure out how to mount my radiator, eventually just moved it away from the ram as far as I could so that the fan could fit and used the air holes on the top of my case as screw holes. Either the top part of my case is magnetized or my fans are because when I put my excaliburs up there, they would just stick on.. so didn't need to screw in the fans on the top.


----------



## Dia01 (Dec 13, 2011)

random said:


> It was alot simpler than I thought! The most intense moment was filling my resevoir with the coolant  and following that is just cutting my tubes to length which didn't turn out too straight since I am crap at arts and crafts, I am using clamps also. All is good so far, my pump is fortunately really quiet, might only leave it for a good 2-3 hours before I consider it safe.
> 
> I think I spent the most time trying to figure out how to mount my radiator, eventually just moved it away from the ram as far as I could so that the fan could fit and used the air holes on the top of my case as screw holes. Either the top part of my case is magnetized or my fans are because when I put my excaliburs up there, they would just stick on.. so didn't need to screw in the fans on the top.



Pictures please!


----------



## Frizz (Dec 13, 2011)

I will post some up on the Yourpcatm thread shortly, just cleaning my rig right now and testing temps.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey random! Turn the rad around and have the inlet/outlet close to the drive bays. Would give a cleaner look. Shouldn't have to recut any tubing, just would have to re-fit it.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 13, 2011)

66-73-72-68 on my 5ghz overclock compared to 80+ with my H50. Are my temps too high? :/ they feel high lol but that's the threshold for me at the moment, only got 2 fans inside my case right now. Massive 10 degree difference compared to my 4.8ghz clock which was only around 60-62 :S wtf...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow! what's your core voltage at?


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 13, 2011)

Just a advise, don't use 30/35mm RAD´s they are really "bad"....
Use the RX Series [RX240] 63mm´s


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2011)

MasterInvader said:


> Just a advise, don't use 30/35mm RAD´s they are really "bad"....
> Use the RX Series [RX240] 63mm´s



like that is gonna help now that he HAS the things


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2011)

MasterInvader said:


> Just a advise, don't use 30/35mm RAD´s they are really "bad"....
> Use the RX Series [RX240] 63mm´s



How are they "really bad"?


----------



## Frizz (Dec 13, 2011)

Odd just playing with the fans... my temps are alot better now.... top is 59-65-65-59 same 5ghz seems alot more normal. Well it spikes up to 65 anyway generally stays around 62 on the hottest core... much better imo I think it's working  lol. VCORE is 1.47 on boot.


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 13, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> How are they "really bad"?



Years of experience with WC.

Take a look at reviews/build´s from the "Big Boys" @ XtremeSystems or TTL [youtube] and you will understand.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2011)

random said:


> VCORE is 1.47 on boot.



That's VERY high. Good temps for it but lower it some. Try to get it closer to 1.33-1.35v



MasterInvader said:


> Years of experience with WC.
> 
> Take a look at reviews/build´s from the "Big Boys" @ XtremeSystems or TTL [youtube] and you will understand.



Will do. Happen to have links? I'm lazy.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 13, 2011)

My two top 120mm fans are very loud when I put the 600T's cap on.. anyone know how to work around that? 

Pics posted here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2484172#post2484172


----------



## Frizz (Dec 14, 2011)

day 2 bump, is it me or are these tubes really sturdy? I don't see how these things could leak, I tried pulling a tube off a fitting and I couldn't even with all my strength, I've had to cut it to take it off.

I did what JrRacingFan recommended and twisted my radiator around to have it's tubings closer to the res, so far I am getting much better temps. I also switched up my loop order instead of pump>cpu>rad>res - I've done pump>rad>cpu>res I am getting no awkward spikes like before. I'll only be doing a push config since I want my case as quite as possible lol. Cheers for the help everyone I am enjoying tinkering with WC, might even put my GPUs under water after christmas too .


----------

